# توليفة مصرية تقاوم تآكل الغلايات وخطوط الأنابيب



## محمد حمزه (25 يونيو 2006)

*توليفة مصرية تقاوم تآكل الغلايات وخطوط الأنابيب *​*مقال في (22/7/2003)*​في محاولة مصرية لحماية الغلايات والمبادلات الحرارية وخطوط الأنابيب من التآكل نجح فريق علمي بالمركز القومي للبحوث في تحضير توليفة من مخلفات عملية تكرير البترول يمكنها منع حدوث مثل هذا التآكل ​ويقول رئيس المركز الدكتور هاني الناظر رئيس المركز القومى للبحوث ان مثل هذه الغلايات والمبادلات الحرارية وخطوط الأنابيب تمثل أجزاء رئيسية في العديد من الصناعات ولايمكن الاستغناء عن دورها وان عمليات التآكل التي تتعرض لها ان لم يتم السيطرة عليها فإنها يمكن أن تنفجر وتحدث كوارث بين العاملين في هذه الصناعات وهو الأمر الذي دفع علماء المركز إلى إيجاد مواد محلية بدلا من المستوردة لوقف عمليات التآكل بطريقة اقتصادية، وقد نجح هذا الفريق العلمي في تحضير توليفة مثبطة للتآكل تتكون أساساً من منتج ثانوي لعمليات تكرير البترول وهذه التوليفة المصرية أطلق عليها اسم (أورب)، مشيراً الى ان التجارب العلمية أثبتت انها تتميز بكفاءة عالية ومقاومة تآكل الحديد والمعادن الأخرى في عدة أحماض
ويذكر العالم المصري ان عمليات الغسيل الكيميائي للغلايات والمبادلات الحرارية وخطوط الأنابيب عموماً تتم بمحاليل حمضية وأكثرها استخداماً هو حمض الهيدروكلوريك، حيث تضاف مثبطات التآكل لهذه المحاليل لمنع تعرض الأسطح المعدنية لهذه المعدات نظراً للتأثير الضار للأحماض، مؤكداً ان هذه المثبطات يتم استيرادها في أغلب البلدان العربية بتكاليف كبيرة وهو الأمر الذي دفع علماء المركز القومي للبحوث إلى الاتجاه الى تعظيم الاستفادة من منتج ثانوي لعمليات تكرير البترول لتحضير ودراسة مثبط تآكل يصلح لهذه الأغراض وفي الوقت ذاته تقليل معدل تآكل هذه المعدات في المياه بعد عملية التنظيف بالحمض وذلك بتأثير بعض الاضافات الكيميائية لمحلول التنظيف
ويؤكد ان التجارب العلمية لاستخدامات هذه التوليفة المصرية المثبطة لتآكل المعادن اجريت على الحديد وامتدت الى الالمونيوم والزنك والنحاس وهي معادن هامة للغاية في كل الصناعات تقريباً، مشيراً الى ان هذه التوليفة الجديدة رخيصة الثمن ويمكن انتاجها بالامكانات المصرية وتتميز عن النظير المستورد بأنها تكسب سطح المعادن مقاومة عالية ضد التآكل بعد عملية الغسيل الكيميائي التي تسبب التآكل الأمر الذي يجعل من هذه التوليفة أداة جيدة لحماية الصناعات المختلفة وتقليل الفقد الصناعي الذي يسببه التآكل المعدني .


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (28 يونيو 2006)

لماذا لا يذكر اسم العالم المصرى و أسم الفريق الذى عمل معه ...لو كان ماتش كورة محلى كنا فردنا له مساحات فى جرائدنا و صورنا أعضاء فريق الكورة و يمكن كمان صورنا المشجعين و المشجعات و اعلام المحروسة ترفرف هنا و هناك...أنما عالم مصرى و فريقه يبدعون و يتوصلوا إلى توليفة مثبطة للتآكل فلا لا يصح و لا يحق أن ننشر الأسماء و الصور و يا خوفى لا تكون تجارب هذا العالم و فريقه على المستوى المعملى فقط و لا يكون تم أختبار هذا المثبط على المستوى نصف صناعى و من ثم على المستوى الصناعى


----------



## محمد حمزه (29 يونيو 2006)

معك حق يادكتور ...... هو اللي إحنا فيه ده من شوية ؟؟!!!
للأسف الشديد تقابل دائما إبتكارات العلماء العرب والمسلمين بكثير من اللامبالاة في عالمنا العربي عموما ، (رافعين شعار: طنش تعش تنتعش)!!!، والتفكير دائما يكون في المادة فقط ، ولو إتجه العالم بإبداعه وإبتكاره إلى الدول الغربية لقابلوه بالأحضان ورحبوا به وربما أعطوه الجنسية ، وهذا بسبب الروتين القاتل الذي ملأ حياتنا ، فهل هذا يعقل أن يكون في بلاد نشرت العلم للعالم أجمع؟!!
للعلم، الغربيون أيضا ماديون بالدرجة الأولى ولكن يأتي أصحاب البيزنس ويتبنون مثل هذه الإبتكارات لعلمهم بمدى الدخل الذي سيدره عليهم فيما بعد ، نعم هم يتطلعون إلى المسقبل وأصحاب البيزنس عندنا لا ينظرون إلا إلى ما سيدر الدخل عليهم سريعا ( تحت الأقدام فقط).

لا أقول إلا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ، وأسأل الله أن يهدينا لما فيه خير بلادنا إنه سميع بصير.


----------



## hima ahmed (10 يوليو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا لك


----------



## controller (10 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
نحن على يقين تام بان الخبرات العربيه خبرات خلاقة لكنها تفتقر الى الدعم والتوجيه وتوفير الامكانيات لذلك نرجو ان تكون الفترة القادة ذت التفاته اكبر لهذه الخبرات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassan alkhatib (3 أغسطس 2006)

dear sair,
what is the main profet from this litter?? then pleas at next litter just right a scintafic litter can help us in the work field not a litter i can red in normal news peaper 
sorry but its the truth 
and please try to make evry body send a practical information can help us in real work life
ur fithfully 
a small brother


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على تعليقك يا أخ/ حسان الخطيب ......... ولكن أرجو أن يكون الحوار عربي 100% 
هذا المقال أردت فقط أن أبين لكم من خلاله أن العقليات العربية ما تزال بخير ولكن تحتاج فقط إلى الدعم لتظهر لكم خباياها ...... أما عن سر التوليفة فكيف لي أن آتي به إليكم ، طبعا أصحاب الإختراع مستحيل يوضحوا التفاصيل حفاظا على حق الإختراع
ختاما هذا الموضوع منقول من أحد المواقع العربية المتخصصة في مجال البناء
وشكرا مرة أخرى على إهتمامك أخ حسان الخطيب


----------



## habloon (28 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اسعد ميسان (19 مايو 2007)

*اريد معلومات عن الموضوع*

لا اجد الموضوع وان بحاجة ماسة لة ارجو المساعدة


----------



## اسعد ميسان (19 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوكم اسعد من العراق ......ارجو المساعدة .....المساعدة
اعمل في المجال النفطي ......في شعبة الفحص الهندسي 
وقد واجهتني مشكلة كبيرة وهي.........سقوط احد خزانات غسيل النفط(

وقع السقف فقط واثناء البحث وجد ان السبب الاكيد هو التاكل بسب الغازات الموجودة في نفوط ميسان في البزركان
ارجو المساعدة .........لان لدي بحث حول الموضوع 
المساعدة هي............استخدام افضل معدن مقاوم للتاكل يعمل في وسط حامضي عالي التركيز ومعلومات عن محطات التحلية اي محطات تقليل الغاز

للعلم ان الغاز المذكور هو غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ....ارجو المساعدة من اهل الاختصاص 



محطة عزل لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ....تصميم وطريقة العمل وكل ما يخص الموضوع


----------



## أبو رزق (20 مايو 2007)

إنت فهمتنا معنى التوليفة لكن لم تخبرنا ما هي التوليفة لو سمحت ماهي وماهي الإضافات الكيميائية التي تضع عليها لأنه أنا بأعمل فني مختبر كيمياء وهذا بلزمني لتنظيف الأدوات المعدنية أكرمك الله


----------

